# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  CKD project - Chế tạo máy mini CNC Router - 400x600x120 V.1

## CKD

*CKD project - Chế tạo máy mini CNC Router - 400x600x120*

Thành quả lao động của CKD, ahdvip, sale247
Tình trạng hiện tại.. em nó đang trong quá trình lao động khổ sai
- Kết cấu gồm nhôm tấm gia công kết hợp với nhôm định hình (profile)
- Trượt vuông + vit me bi
- Step 57 + driver 542
- Mach3

Tủ điện


Toàn cảnh


Zzzzzzzzz

----------

baobao05, taih2, vanchienhd

----------


## CKD

Update thêm một số công đoạn thực hiện

----------

taih2

----------


## CKD



----------

anhcos, kametoco, Nam CNC, taih2

----------


## CKD

Lên khung hoàn thiện


Có luôn mặt bàn rồi


Lên đèn luôn

----------

taih2

----------


## vuthanh

ôi, em nó đang lao động khổ sai, buồn, tưởng em nó thất nghiệp qua hốt về luôn

----------


## biết tuốt

các bác xâu hàng nhiều em chỉ muốn đập cái máy của em hjx hjx

----------

ta_ngai

----------


## Nam CNC

@ Biết Tuốt , để mai em show hàng cho bác đỡ tủi, hổng chừng bác còn cười yêu đời, sao có cái máy cùi bắp dữ.

----------


## anhthai20121991

anh CKD cho e bản vẽ của cặp vai này đc không ạ.thnak a trước  :Frown:

----------


## khoai_humg@@

Máy này có đắt tiền không , nếu mua thì mua ở đâu

----------


## CKD

Máy này lắp theo yêu cầu. Mà lắp theo yêu cầu nên giá tùy theo yêu cầu ạ.

----------


## legiao

máy đẹp quá ráp cở con nầy bao xèn vậy bác đang thèm đây

----------


## Minh Phúc

nhôm định hình này kích thước bao nhiu z ạ?

----------


## CKD

Những hình ảnh chưa công bố.

Liên kết phần chân đế.. chỉ gồm nhôm định hình & ốc  :Smile:

----------

kekea

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> *CKD project - Chế tạo máy mini CNC Router - 400x600x120*
> 
> Thành quả lao động của CKD, ahdvip, sale247
> Tình trạng hiện tại.. em nó đang trong quá trình lao động khổ sai
> - Kết cấu gồm nhôm tấm gia công kết hợp với nhôm định hình (profile)
> - Trượt vuông + vit me bi
> - Step 57 + driver 542
> - Mach3
> 
> ...


con motor anh CKD dùng của Mẽo giống của anh nè anh Saudau. Giờ em mới để ý mới thấy ạ.:-)

----------


## biết tuốt

tủ điện nhìn xa giống két sắt phết  :Embarrassment:

----------

hminhtq

----------


## CKD

Lên khung!


Có đôi có cặp


Dầm ngang,


Vô khung

----------


## anhxco

Em có 1 thắc mắc như này, cái thanh nhôm trục X, cái bản rộng vì sao lại nằm dọc xuống mà không phải nằm ngang cụ nhỉ?

----------


## CKD

Cái thanh nhôm X đang dùng là 30x60, đặt đứng.
Lý do thì có vài lý do.
- kết hợp với 2 tấm vai tạo nên kết cấu chịu lực tác động dọc trục X tốt hơn.
- thanh nhôm đặt đứng, về lý thuyết sẽ chịu lực kém hơn khi có lực xoắn theo phương X, lực đẩy theo phương Y. Nhưng bề mặt phía trước lại được liên kết với thanh ray. Bề mặt phía sau lại được liên kết với máng đở xích nhựa. Do đó độ cứng sẽ được tăng lên theo phương này.
Trên tinh thần là phân bổ lực vừa đủ cho các phương, với thiết kế tiết kiệm, phù hợp nhất với vật tư đang có, với máy công cụ có sẵn. Nên nó ra cái thiết kế vậy.

Nếu được dùng luôn thanh 60x60 là ngon tuyệt.

----------

mr_phaodiem

----------


## CKD

Gá gá, lắp lắp

----------

kekea

----------


## CKD

Nhìn phía dưới em nó... xem có hấp diêm............. 
í lộn, hấp dẫn không






Có dằn, đở thêm dưới mặt bàn mấy thành 30x30 cho nó giảm rung.

----------


## CKD



----------


## CKD

Dây điện chỉ luồn luồn vậy thôi, không bao che chi thết  :Smile:

----------


## baobao05

chào bác tình hình là e rất muốn lm một con giông của bác vậy mạn phép bác có thẻ hướng dẫn cho e về cách dựng e nó dc ko. nói chung thỳ e chỉ biết lơ mơ thôi chưa lm bao jo cả. à bác có thể cho e xin bản vẽ chi tiết của e nó cũng như thông sô linh kiên dược không ạ. để e biết e đi mua đồ 
cám ơn bác rất nhìu
bác có thể mail cho e dc không

----------


## biết tuốt

> chào bác tình hình là e rất muốn lm một con giông của bác vậy mạn phép bác có thẻ hướng dẫn cho e về cách dựng e nó dc ko. nói chung thỳ e chỉ biết lơ mơ thôi chưa lm bao jo cả. à bác có thể cho e xin bản vẽ chi tiết của e nó cũng như thông sô linh kiên dược không ạ. để e biết e đi mua đồ 
> cám ơn bác rất nhìu
> bác có thể mail cho e dc không


hướng dẫn cho cách vẽ nữa thì em bó tay  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## baobao05

> hướng dẫn cho cách vẽ nữa thì em bó tay


không phải hướng dẫn cách vẽ bác ạ. ý em là có sẵn bản vẽ thỳ cho e xin ý mà. vậy e muốn dựng một bộ 6090 cần những gì hả bác bác cod thể cho e danh sach linh kiện dc ko

----------


## biết tuốt

> không phải hướng dẫn cách vẽ bác ạ. ý em là có sẵn bản vẽ thỳ cho e xin ý mà. vậy e muốn dựng một bộ 6090 cần những gì hả bác bác cod thể cho e danh sach linh kiện dc ko


ai cũng chọn việc nhẹ nhàng Raaaaaaaaaaaa n  khổ để dành phần ai , chán mấy cậu như cậu lắm , thà cậu bắt tay làm mò mẫm người ta giúp còn có hứng ,
sao không xin luôn cái máy đi cho nhanh :Wink:

----------

Minh Phúc

----------


## baobao05

> ai cũng chọn việc nhẹ nhàng Raaaaaaaaaaaa n  khổ để dành phần ai , chán mấy cậu như cậu lắm , thà cậu bắt tay làm mò mẫm người ta giúp còn có hứng ,
> sao không xin luôn cái máy đi cho nhanh


ok e sẽ mò thôi bác nhớ ib giup e là đc

----------


## biết tuốt

> ok e sẽ mò thôi bác nhớ ib giup e là đc


không rảnh  đâu thím

----------


## CKD

Không biết gì thì chịu khó nghiên cứu dần dần. Mình thấy mình post lên cũng khá đầy đủ hình ảnh ở nhiều góc cạnh khác nhau mà?
Cứ lần lần theo rồi tìm hiểu từ từ. Chứ bạn hỏi có 1 câu mà muốn biết hết con máy thì ai sẽ dành time ngồi chỉ cho bạn?

Cứ từ từ, nếu không biết thì hỏi từng chi tiết một có thể bạn sẽ nhận được câu trả lời. Chứ kiểu có không cho xin... e là chẵng ai có để free cho ai cả.

----------

baobao05, Minh Phúc

----------

